# flounderers's consideration program



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Took my 22' Pathfinder outlast night. The plan was to do some trout fishing, then try the reds at the pass. Lastly we bungeed a couple of starfires to the bow and started sticking flaties east of the ft pickens pier. Half an hour and3 fish later, here comes a Carolina Skiff(T-top and lights half way back)under outboard power (we were using my trolling motor). The ?captain? proceeded to slip right in front of us even tho we voiced our objections politely, like um "we weren't done yet", um..."thanks for getting those for us" and "i guess we might as well go home now thank you" We followed them for an hour without a fish till we did go home.

I used to stick flounder in that areafor many years, never had anyone exhibit suchblatant lack of consideration! Ya'll can have it all to yourselves.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

What a dick wad! Guys like that give us all a bad name! :moon:bpts:boo:doh


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah i agree. I go once or twice a week. I have been cut off just like that twice now by a Bay Stealth Skiff. But I will remember if I ever see that boat in need ofANY assistance. It sucks no consideration for others.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

I understand your frustration. Why do you used your trolling motor at the pass? Too much current and waves to be efficient. Do you expect him to slug behind you all night at a snails pace. He is an ass for cutting in fromt of you. I would have gave you some room for at least a hundred yards before getting back to the beach. Would you be pissed at me?


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a question... You say he was under outboard power and cut you off... Was he fishing under power and came up to you from behind? Or was he running under power and pulled in front of you and began fishing?



Im not trying to open a can of worms or anything, but we flounder under outboard power as well and usually much faster than many other fishermen. Often we come upon a fellow fisherman from behind and, as a general rule, we will pull off the beach to pass, give the other boat a clean stretch of beach (hundred yards give or take) and then we'll pull back in and continue fishing.



I can't be upset at someone fishing faster than myself, but I can sure get my panties tied in multiple knots if someone blatantly runs up in front of me and swings into the beach.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Frayed Knot you're welcome to pull in front any night... If you can catch me!!!


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

I also hate blatant disregard for fellow fishermen. I feel 100 yards is considerate. You will have others always pull in front of you, either starting or passing. Alot of the time they will give you a chance to pass them (turning to stick a fish they just passed). It's the way it is. I have found if you are seeing fish on a certain stretch of beach (200 yards), looping back around you will be suprised at how many fish have moved back in.

I guess what I am trying to say is you have to adapt to all of the conditions you are presented whether natural or human.

Good Luck Next Time,

Spike

21' Carolina Skiff, Yamaha 115 4-stroke


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Last time I checked my license said "Florida". I can stay in front of you all night long and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it except try to get in front of me.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

those gigs double as spears!... just kidding...

don't let some a**hole get to ya...


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Spike, I couldn't agree more. Well said.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (11/30/2007)*Last time I checked my license said "Florida". I can stay in front of you all night long and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it except try to get in front of me.


I was just kidding. I don't even flounder this time of year anymore just for the reasons sited above. 

I spendfall/winter now in the treestand.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

DFA is that the reason or are your scared your boat make it to the pass. :moon


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree totaly with BestDefense


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I try to give around the 100 yd range myself when close to someone,but i have had people come within 5 feet of me and all i can do is shake my head and run a different line than they are on.If i let it get to me it would just ruin my night,but when i am around pickens i expect it so that way i am already ahead.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah bull, there wasnt 4 boats out there all night, years ago when traffic was lighter we had no problem avoiding each other. It was called respect. As a matter of fact i still try to avoid other fishermen, when they're fishing. Avoiding other fishermen appears to be a novel idea in this day and age.


----------



## Lowrider33 (Dec 1, 2007)

That was very rude of the person to do that,,but,,I am from PC and I stick fish in 1 foot of water to 6 feet which gives you sometimes a 100 yard wide path. If someone breaks in line then he or she is a retard. It is sometimes nice to have another boat port or starboard for conversation. Flounder aren't magnetically drawn to 1 foot of water. They are hunters just like us. So, please, everyone out there remember we are a different breed and should be courteous to each other. Enjoy the company and don't step on each others flounder tracks.

I live in Enterprise Alabama now and don't get to go as often as I like, but when I do, I don't want it to be an unpleasant experience. This is my first post, and hope I will have some pics and stories to tell in the near future.

Keeping them flying at Ft. Rucker

Lowrider33


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Death From Above (11/30/2007)*Last time I checked my license said "Florida". I can stay in front of you all night long and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it except try to get in front of me.


we should start a nascar of floundering


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

we should start a nascar of floundering[/quote]



There already is,it's just not official yet.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Frayed Knot (12/1/2007)*DFA is that the reason or are your scared your boat make it to the pass. :moon


Never had to be scared launching out of Sherman Cove.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

LDD , I agree with you , it is respect or the lack of respect ,


----------

